# ROH Final Battle 2012 - NYC, Dec 16 (DOOMSDAY~!)



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*ROH WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP LADDER WAR!!* 
Kevin Steen (c) vs El Generico.

*ROH World Tag Team Championship* 
Jimmy Jacobs and Steve Corino (c) vs The Briscoes vs Caprice Coleman and Cedric Alexander.

*Non-Title* 
Adam Cole vs Matt Hardy.

Jay Lethal vs Rhino.

*NYC Street Fight:* 
Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs BJ Whitmer and Rhett Titus.

Jerry Lynn vs Mike Bennett.

Roderick Strong vs Michael Elgin.

Bobby Fish and Kyle O'Reilly vs The American Wolves.

Prince Nana vs RD Evans.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

I'm excited for Generico VS Steen for sure. I'm not a massive ROH fan, but a fan of their story and both of them. Should be cool. I especially like their most recent stuff at PWG BOLA 2012.

Couldn't say I care for the rest of the card, although I expect some decent matches.


----------



## Manu_Styles (Apr 13, 2011)

This is a must buy already


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

While I've stated how I feel about Steenerico, it'll still probably be a good match. The triple threat tag match (I thought that was in the TV spoilers) should be fun and if I get Elgin/Roddy + Wolves/O'Reilly & Fish or any combo of the 4 it'll be a definite buy. I wonder what they'll do with Lethal since Steen is tied up with Generico now.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

What's the story behind the Wolves reunion? It sucks, tbh, I wanted to see an Edwards singles match, he's really good this year.

Btw, I used to think no one will able to top the Ladder Match from Steen Wolf, but the Threemendous III tag did it. And if anyone can top them, it's Steen and Generico.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

After all the sick bumps Steen and Generico take every time they face each other, I'm kind afraid of what they might do this time. Their ladder match in PWG was amazing but had some of the dumbest/dangerous spots I've ever seen for a non deathmatch, if they try to surpass that then someone's gonna get legit hurt.

Still, I'm a sick bastard so I can't wait to see the match.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Am I the only one who thinks they're heading to Davey/Cole vs Kyle/Fish rather than Davey/Eddie. There's still the Cole/Kyle feud and wasn't Davey on commentary during Cole's match. That team seems more likely to me than a random Wolves reunion just because. They'll probably just put Edwards in a special attraction singles match with another guy who's got nothing to do like Lethal or maybe Lynn. I guess Cole should be defending the TV belt but what challenger have they built up besides O'Reilly?*


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Well on tv they had Matt Hardy on in an interview so between that and Lynn getting his "last match" Cole might be busy. And from whoever is left on the roster and the storylines they're doing (Elgin/Strong, Titus/Whitmer vs. World's Shittest Tag Team) there's not a lot to choose from for an Eddie singles match. Plus it'd finally give Eddie something to do other then special attraction match guy or feuding with Bennett forever. Since I don't see Bennett on here maybe he goes after Lynn.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

A wrestler of Eddie's calibur does not deserve to keep getting thrown in throwaway "special attraction" matches every iPPV. For a guy that had a short hot streak as World Champion, you wouldn't know it from the way they've booked him this year and this is coming from someone who enjoyed the hell out of the Eddie/Bennett feud.


----------



## joebro2000 (Feb 20, 2010)

For some strange reason, I have a feeling that Jay Lethal will come out in an El Generico mask and face Kevin Steen. I know its a stretch, and probablya ridiculous statement to make but Lethal has stated that he will be cashing in his Survival of the Fittest title shot at Final Battle regardless if he is in the main event or not....


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

joebro2000 said:


> For some strange reason, I have a feeling that Jay Lethal will come out in an El Generico mask and face Kevin Steen. I know its a stretch, and probablya ridiculous statement to make but Lethal has stated that he will be cashing in his Survival of the Fittest title shot at Final Battle regardless if he is in the main event or not....


If that happened ROH would have to get ready to give some refunds because that would piss off so many people it wouldn't even be funny. But here is what I think of things so far.

Generico vs. Steen is,with the roster they have right now and the momentum each wrestler has, is the best match they could put on. Even though this match has been done plenty of times before and it isn't even their first ladder match it should be good. Unless they try really hard to top Steen Wolf and someone dies that is. I think this is the first time a singles ladder match has happened in ROH so I guess that's something. 

The three-way tag for the titles at least doesn't involve WGTT so that is something. I actually like all 3-teams so I like it and glad they are mixing in C&C to this. The tag division needs some fresh blood.

Elgin vs. Strong has to happen at somepoint. Everyone has seen this coming to a point and it might as well happen at ROH's biggest show of the year. People are high on Elgin right now and Strong never seems to get the love I think he deserves. He might not be the guy I want to see on the mic but there aren't a ton of indy guys I'd rather see in the ring.

The possible American Wolves reunion has got me giddy. I know people here don't really like Davey's work, and to be honest I use to me pretty okay with him but recently I just can't do it anymore, but I always enjoyed him and Eddie together. Going against O'Reilly and Fish kind of scares me but hopefully things work out here and doesn't just break down to a kick-fest.

Jerry Lynn returning for one night only works for me. He is a former champ and he is going to to be retiring soon so giving him one last time to do his thing seems like a real nice idea (Plus I find it hard to dislike Jerry just as a person).

Someone mentioning Matt Hardy vs. Cole could work to help solidify Cole even more if Hardy shows up with his working boots. Rhino vs. Lethal doesn't make me want to hurt myself. And I heard something about WGTT vs. Rhett Titus/ BJ Whitmer which even if there is a stip I couldn't get excited for. Oh and if they treat SOTF as a MITB sort of thing I will flip out if he walks out the champ simply because I know Steen and Generico are going to kill each other and that his how this show needs to end.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Their PWG ladder match was awesome. Will be hard to top. I will for sure be in front of my computer that night!


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Matt_Yoda said:


> While I've stated how I feel about Steenerico, it'll still probably be a good match. The triple threat tag match (I thought that was in the TV spoilers) should be fun and if I get Elgin/Roddy + Wolves/O'Reilly & Fish or any combo of the 4 it'll be a definite buy. I wonder what they'll do with Lethal since Steen is tied up with Generico now.


Is this ok to post spoilers from the TV Tapings? if so, there's 5 more matches that announced lol.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

joebro2000 said:


> For some strange reason, I have a feeling that Jay Lethal will come out in an El Generico mask and face Kevin Steen. I know its a stretch, and probablya ridiculous statement to make but Lethal has stated that he will be cashing in his Survival of the Fittest title shot at Final Battle regardless if he is in the main event or not....





















*Do you see why that wont work?*


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

> Coming off his announcement of Steen/Generico in Ladder War IV, ROH Match Maker Nigel McGuinness also declared that Steve Corino & Jimmy Jacobs would defend the World Tag Team Titles at “Final Battle 2012” live on iPPV!
> 
> But, as was the case at “Killer Instinct”, they will not be facing just one team in this championship bout, they will be facing two teams trying to pry the belts from S.C.U.M's grasp!
> 
> ...


----------



## Manu_Styles (Apr 13, 2011)

C&C Wrestling Factory rises here


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *Do you see why that wont work?*


:lmao

If there's two guys in ROH that can top the first ladder war it's these two. Not sure about it topping the Steenwolf match though, depends if it's just tons of spots for half hour (knowing ROH main events), or if they decide to do a more story driven match which knowing these two, might actually be possible so we'll see. I can safely say it's going to be the only match I remotely care about though even without seeing the rest of the card.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Seabs said:


> *Do you see why that wont work?*


Lethal doesn't own a cape?


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

EmbassyForever said:


> Is this ok to post spoilers from the TV Tapings? if so, there's 5 more matches that announced lol.


Well considering ROH has themselves spoiled Nigel being the "matchmaking troubleshooter", pretty much the first episode with the Briscoes promo all laid out in a newswire, the new tagline HONOR RISES or LIVES or whatever, and the two title matches why not?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Can the Briscoes not be in a tag titles match for Final Battle? They've been there since day one, we get it already.

Main event is the only thing here I care about. ROH showed some brains and realized the money is with Generico vs Steen. Not Davey vs Edwards.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Hailsabin said:


> Can the Briscoes not be in a tag titles match for Final Battle? They've been there since day one, we get it already.
> 
> Main event is the only thing here I care about. ROH showed some brains and realized the money is with Generico vs Steen. Not Davey vs Edwards.


Best In The World and Final Battle 2011 had more buys than Final Battle 2010.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:lmao like I give a damn about buys. 

Final Battle's main event = great. BITW 2011 = crappy.

YOU'RE STILL MY BROTHER before Davey kicking Edwards had me in stiches. Glad I rewatched it last night.


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

EmbassyForever said:


> *ROH WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP LADDER WAR!!*
> Kevin Steen (c) vs El Generico.


woah, Lethal got the shaft big time


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Yawn at the main event. Richards vs. Elgin vs. Steen would of been better. I can see Generico, just about everywhere else.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

There's no way that would have been better than Steen/Generico. C'mon man.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Its a fresher match, it contains the current champion,former champion and the guy that a lot of people wants to be the champion. Plus, I don't know for sure Generico going to be in ROH after this. Unless, Generico is going to make every tapings,ippv and house show like these guys I don't see the long term benefit.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

I'll honestly admit that after Showdown in the Sun, I thought Elgin was practically penciled in to take the strap at Final Battle in a built up rematch with Davey, complete with a big double turn during the match. From there leading Elgin to break away from the House of Truth and Davey reforming a No Remorse Corps reunion of shorts with Strong managed by Martini; thus having Elgin fend them both off as World Title contenders.

The Steenerico feud (IMO) is a like a roach that won't die, ROH has been dragging this feud for 3 years and even now it's looks like a "quick fix" main event on ROH's biggest show with virtually little buildup other than prolonged backstory; this is even more apparent in that they were clearly building up Lethal to take on Steen. If you the like the feud, great but for me it ended at Final Battle 2010, time to move on.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

I enjoy the interaction between the two but it is definitely a quick fix to the problem in ROH.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah that's true. Still it'll be a much better match than anything involving Davey or Elgin.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Steen/Generico is overdone to death. Its all about buyrate here, but still its too much.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Of course it is. But they know it's a draw due to their fantastic chemistry. Plus ROH is trying to capitalize on having them create a memorable, insane ladder match within their company. Well congrats, it worked for me. Actually give a damn about the Final Battle main event this year.

Would have shot myself if another Davey or Elgin main event happened vs Steen. (hyperbole, but they suck)


----------



## xzeppelinfootx (May 7, 2006)

I understand what people are saying about Steenerico being done to death. And yes I know they also had a ladder match in pwg ast year but jesus. This time it's ROH, this time its a ladder match, this time its Final Battle, and this time its for the ROH belt. This should be amazing. As far as lack of build, I think the mask in the box delivery thing was actually damn brilliant. And truly all you need with the already rich back story. With Cornette being less involved and Delirious seemingly taking the reigns, I sort of see this as the beginning of the sway to how Delirious is gonna see the future. So it may seem like Lethal was shafted but honestly I thought the story was that Lethal wouldn't get another shot at Steen for the belt. Let Generico take the belt at Final Battle and Lethal and Steen can feud into the new year. God Bless America.


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

Hailsabin said:


> Of course it is. But they know it's a draw due to their fantastic chemistry. Plus ROH is trying to capitalize on having them create a memorable, insane ladder match within their company. Well congrats, it worked for me. Actually give a damn about the Final Battle main event this year.
> 
> Would have shot myself if another Davey or Elgin main event happened vs Steen. (hyperbole, but they suck)


you'd think that the whole parent thing would be enough fuel for a Fight Without Honor rematch


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

According to this dude's (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRPEexf9 ... re=g-all-u) review, Cole vs Hardy is offical.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Has anyone told the "new matchmaker" that the whole U.S.P. of a Ladder War is that it's a tag team ladder match?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

More than anything I think it's a match that was associated with Generico & Steen right from the start. So it's fitting that they duke it out in said gimmick one on one.

Plus they've pretty much exhausted most gimmick types between them already. Seemed to be the next step in upping it.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

USAUSA1 said:


> Its a fresher match, it contains the current champion,former champion and the guy that a lot of people wants to be the champion. Plus, I don't know for sure Generico going to be in ROH after this. Unless, Generico is going to make every tapings,ippv and house show like these guys I don't see the long term benefit.


It's for short term gain of course but it's about the only main event match they can do to get anyone's positive attention without suddenly finding a case of money and bringing in a liked outsider or making a deal with the devil and somehow get someone like Tanahashi over. Plus Davey vs. Elgin vs. Steen can't happen because Davey can't get another chance at the title as long as Steen's champ and Elgin lost clean as a sheet and since they dragged out the death of HOT they have to pay it off sooner or later.

Cole vs. Hardy is so meh to me but anything's better then Cole vs. The Boston Kidtoucher Bob Evans I guess.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Wait, Matt Hardy? What the hell.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah, seriously, I had no idea Matt Hardy was in ROH.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

I just hope after Final Battle, Lizard Man starts thinking long term about how he wants to go about rebuilding his divisions because right now guys are all over the place and there needs to be clearly defined roles for the talent. I'll just hope that the undercard for this shows delivers.

Obviously I'm" looking forward to Hardy/Cole they can put on a great match if they let Matt handle the structure and pacing of the match while Cole provide the bigger spots.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

Hailsabin said:


> Plus they've pretty much exhausted most gimmick types between them already. Seemed to be the next step in upping it.


we needed a cage match if they were to have a gimmick.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

I'm not a huge ROH fan and I have drifted in and out of watching for almost 8 years or so, so I missed out on Steen-Genericos feud so far.

Best of Los Angeles 2012 was the last PPV I watched, and that got me excited for this match.

I have just seen pictures of Matt Hardy on the ROH fb page, about his match with Cole. Hardy looks in great shape, is this a new-hardy or an old pic, or shopped pic??










I can see Hardy being booed when he enters, and the match can be a clusterfuck where he is gone from ROH, or actually be a solid match and they can use him again.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Really old pic. Looks like 2006 for me.

By the way, Hardy vs Cole is non-title. Just noticed.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

That's an old WWE picture from 2010.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Here's a new pic of him: http://shopmatthardy.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/store-8x10-black-yellow-thumbnail-1.jpg


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Matt Hardy makes me not want to buy the show. :/ If he doesn't play a heal it's gonna be a disaster, if he does he could get nuclear heat. Smarks will tear him apart alias Jeff's ROH match.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

He's a heel.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

Matt'll be fine, he has worked in ROH before he knows what it's like and he got a MUCH better reaction than Jeff lol.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Definitely looking forward to Steen vs Generico. The match has happened several times already but I'm sure they'll tear the house down, especially in a Ladder Wars match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

bigbuxxx said:


> we needed a cage match if they were to have a gimmick.


nah, Ladder is more fitting for the story.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Some notes from Newswire:



> - "Unbreakable" Michael Elgin has put his focus on ROH gold to the side in order to concentrate 100% on hurting Roderick Strong.
> 
> - ROH officials have reached out to El Generico for comments regarding Ladder War IV but Generico has not returned any calls or e-mails.
> 
> ...


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow, ROH needs to bring some fresh blood in.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

At least ROH finally pulled the trigger on breaking up House of Truth. Now we can get this out of the way sooner rather than later.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

"Hardy plans to enter The Hammerstein Ballroom at the top of his game and he hopes Adam Cole has been training hard and eating his grapes." :lol:


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

Why does ROH insist on adding tag lines to their biggest shows? Its so stupid. 

I don't see WWE calling Wrestlemania 29, Wrestlemania 29:Clash of the Titans or TNA callilng Bound For Glory, Bound For Glory:Reckoning. They can get out their creative juices out with names for shows that don't already have names significant to the history of the company's history. Or they could use that creativity in their booking but I'll leave that up to them.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

> - Matt Hardy says that he will bring a much, needed mainstream presence to “Final Battle 2012” and he expecting the star reaction that "he deserves". Hardy plans to enter The Hammerstein Ballroom at the top of his game and he hopes Adam Cole has been training hard and eating his grapes.


:lol awesome


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

enlightenedone9 said:


> Why does ROH insist on adding tag lines to their biggest shows? Its so stupid.
> 
> I don't see WWE calling Wrestlemania 29, Wrestlemania 29:Clash of the Titans or TNA callilng Bound For Glory, Bound For Glory:Reckoning. They can get out their creative juices out with names for shows that don't already have names significant to the history of the company's history. Or they could use that creativity in their booking but I'll leave that up to them.


b/c that was a trait done in the old southern territories. Cornette might not be in power anymore, but his taint remains.


----------



## flag sabbath (Jun 28, 2011)

Regardless of how good or bad the matches on this show are gonna be, ROH has completely lost touch with who its audience is & how they are likely to react to the scenarios it pitches. Which is wrestling 101 you fucking idiots....


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

flag sabbath said:


> Regardless of how good or bad the matches on this show are gonna be, ROH has completely lost touch with who its audience is & how they are likely to react to the scenarios it pitches. Which is wrestling 101 you fucking idiots....


Are you talking about the Matt Hardy thing in the Newswire? if so, it's a part of his gimmick.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Complete card for Final Battle, won't put spoiler tags around it since you can watch the shows leading up to it on ROH's website:

World Tilte - Kevin Steen (c) vs. El Generico
World Tag Titles - S.C.U.M. (c) vs. Briscoes vs. Coleman/Alexander
Non-Title - Adam Cole vs. Matt Hardy
Michael Elgin vs. Roderick Strong
American Wolves vs. O'Reilly/Fish
Street Fight - WGTT vs. Whitmer/Titus
Rhino vs. Jay Lethal
Jerry Lynn vs. Mike Bennett
Prince Nana vs. RD Evans

That's really a card I can't get excited about to be honest.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

The full card is up.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

This card ain't looking half bad. If for nothing else as long as it's consistent that's what matters to me. I don't need 4+ star quality matches up and down the card. I got the matches I wanted so I'm" buying regardless, got to support my boy.


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

http://filsingergames.com/site/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/ROH-Box-Cover-2b2.jpg
At the bottom left of the page is the center plate for the new ROH Championship. It will debut at Final Battle.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeah I saw it on ROHWorld and thank goodness, that looks so much more presentable than the Police Badge title. Also, whoever created that made the Briscoes look ugly as hell :lol


----------



## ROHWashingtonstate (Apr 2, 2012)

To be fair that's kind of supposed to be part of their gimmick i.e. Marks missing teeth. I honestly didn't love the police badge title, but I thought it was all right. Not sure about this new belt. It says heavyweight, but not world champion?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

ROH WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP LADDER WAR!! 
Kevin Steen (c) vs El Generico.

~ Yeah...I'm pretty damn excited. What if Generico can do it? I might not be Mr. ROH anymore, but if he gets the championship for a stint, I'll still be able to mark out. Potential result aside - this is gonna be insane. We all know it will be. #pleasedon'tdie

ROH World Tag Team Championship 
Jimmy Jacobs and Steve Corino (c) vs The Briscoes vs Caprice Coleman and Cedric Alexander.

~ Interest is decent. I like S.C.U.M. as the tag champs. Coleman & Alexander as the lone challengers would have been better. They've picked up some big and needed wins this year to get momentum and they could put off the ultimate upset here. If only DEM BOYZ (terrible) weren't in the match. But, I guess they have to since they've been there since day one. Ugh.

Non-Title 
Adam Cole vs Matt Hardy.

~ <3 Adam Cole. Hoping he pulls off the upset here. It's non-title so having Hardy win wouldn't surprise me in the slightest. Don't know where this match will go, but it seems to be a random "dream match" is all. Good for Cole getting it on ROH's biggest show. He's got a bright future. Speaking of futures, don't know if Hardy will even be in shape to make it for this match given what happened at that ECW reunion iPPV...

Jay Lethal vs Rhino.

~ I like both guys. Could be solid. That's all I got.

NYC Street Fight: 
Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs BJ Whitmer and Rhett Titus.

~ Yikes. WGTT, that says it all. Don't even think Whitmer's history of making brawl memorable can help here. He generally did have an awesome opponent or two in the bouts. Benjamin & Haas don't qualify under that umbrella.

Jerry Lynn vs Mike Bennett.

~ I'm not crazy about Bennett. This could work for him though. He has that "WWE vibe". Hope that comes w/o backlash and people get what I mean. I can see him working this much how he worked vs Lance Storm. Lynn is still pretty great given his age. Hope he can bring the best out in this match.

Roderick Strong vs Michael Elgin.

~ About time. Don't like Elgin. Always dug Roddy. It's probably gonna be uber-stiff. My interest here lacks. Like I said, it's about time they get this out of the way. Don't know if Elgin will take the W early on in the program, although I know he's probably gonna walk away from the program with a huge rub off Roddy and back into the World Championship picture. That doesn't please me, but I'll take it of Davey Richards.

Bobby Fish and Kyle O'Reilly vs The American Wolves.

~ Speaking of Davey. Double yikes. Don't care AT ALL.

Prince Nana vs RD Evans.

~ :lmao This could either be fun or flat out abyssmal. All depends if Peck (Evans) can get something watchable out of Nana. Peck's amazing, but idk. This is gonna be a tall task.

On paper it actually is one of the more collectively appealing shows of the year for ROH. So props to them there. Might be the first time I've said that since Steen won the championship. It's better than their excuse for Final Battle last year. Hated that card and the show wasn't much better. Potential here is a bit stronger. If not only just b/c of the main event.

Also, I like the new ROH World Championship much better than their current horrid one. Never understood why they changed it from the classic 2002 original in the first place. That was so simple and exactly what their championship should have been. I miss it.


----------



## Scavo (Jun 26, 2011)

I have a feeling the Tag Title match is gonna suck hard, 3 way usually don't end up good. The other tag match though, with Wolves, Fish and Kyle shoould be balls stiff, as should Roddy-Elgin.


----------



## ROHWashingtonstate (Apr 2, 2012)

I wish ROH would have lust let Coleman and Alexander have a one on one match with scum. They worked hard got themselves over and more then earned it.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It's ROH and The Briscoes. None of us should be surprised.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Liking the full card now. The two matches that don't appeal to me are the steet fight tag match(only like Whitmey of the 4) and Nana/Evans joke. Actually looking forward to O'Reilly/Fish vs. Wolves, but is that actually official yet? Steen/Generico should be fun either way. Actually expecting Roddy/Elgin to be the best match of the night.


----------



## Manu_Styles (Apr 13, 2011)

I think the card is really good, Ladder War, Strong vs Elgin and Wolves vs O´Reilly & Bobby Fish have the potencial to be great and then you have a little bit of everything in the rest of the card


----------



## Heterodox (Nov 18, 2012)

Tremendous card. Steenerico, Wolves reunion, Roddy/Elgin, all should be incredible. Undercard is very solid. Everything in this promotion has already improved by leaps and bounds since _uh, that one guy_ got replaced as head booker. Can't wait for this show and to see what the direction of the company heading into 2013 will be.


----------



## djmathers1207 (Sep 9, 2011)

*Steen/Generico Ladder War ROH MOTY?*

Definitely


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

this card looks like it has some purpose behind it so whatever I guess
might watch it, which would make it the first ROH show I've watched in half a year
there's a bunch of guys who don't suck but bar the main event every match has someone who sucks in it. at least they're bringing in Bobby Fish I guess?

Steen/Generico should be good but am I the only one who's tired of ROH doing things that have already been done (and done better) in PWG? funny how it's gotten to that point I guess.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

It is one of the best cards they've put out in ages I guess. Still, only match that has my interest is the main event. Everything else seems like it'll range from ok to bad though. that Wolves tag has the potential to be awful, especially with O'Reilly in it. Wolves are so much better as a tag team though than as singles guys so we'll see.


----------



## Heterodox (Nov 18, 2012)

Bubz said:


> It is one of the best cards they've put out in ages I guess. Still, only match that has my interest is the main event. Everything else seems like it'll range from ok to bad though. that Wolves tag has the potential to be awful, especially with O'Reilly in it. Wolves are so much better as a tag team though than as singles guys so we'll see.


:StephenA


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Are you going to argue my post or just post stupid smileys and 'OMG U MUST B ROH HATERZ' all the time? I posted my opinion, and you can disagree with it and that's fine, but when you just post absolute shit you just cement yourself as another awful wannabe troll poster.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Stephen a Smith smiley is classic lol


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Nobody better diss on Stephen A now.



> It is one of the best cards they've put out in ages I guess. Still, only match that has my interest is the main event. Everything else seems like it'll range from ok to bad though. that Wolves tag has the potential to be awful, especially with O'Reilly in it. Wolves are so much better as a tag team though than as singles guys so we'll see.


If we see the Wolves pre-Davey title run then it should be good, if it turns into KICKFEST 2012 it might be worse then WGTT/Titus and Whitmer. Most everything else on the card just seems like rounding booking before Delirious truly gets started. Of course since SBG still owns ROH I really don't expect a miracle coming down the pike anytime soon.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

USAUSA1 said:


> Stephen a Smith smiley is classic lol


i've always thought it was OJ.


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

THE WOLVES ARE bACK!!!!!!!! FUCK YES!! Hopefully it isn't a kickfest between Davey, O'Reilly, and Fish while Eddie is throwing chops.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

^^^


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Who the fuck does ROH pay to do their posters and promotional stuff? Jesus christ.


----------



## MonsterK (Apr 6, 2012)

Bubz said:


> Who the fuck does ROH pay to do their posters and promotional stuff? Jesus christ.


I used to know a guy who did DVD covers for them. He was just a random fan who was good at using photoshop.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

The old dvd covers looked like they were made with MS Paint lol, ugly as shit. Talkin about thos 2002/2003 covers as those were just plain horrible.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah ROH went through a stage last year (or maybe it was in 2010 I can't remember) and they were releasing good looking DVD covers. Their posters are literally awful now. Just looked at their new DVD covers too and they are also terrible.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I like the content of the poster...not so much the poster itself.

ROH has always been bland in that department. Cut out two guys who are main eventing vs each other and paste them with a generic backdrop. There is your standard ROH cover.


----------



## nwo4life3 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hopefully jerry lynn has a send off that he deserves


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Doesn't Lethal/Rhino just seem like a match thrown together with two guys who had nothing going on?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Looks like a decent card but I'm not really that arsed about seeing any of the matches apart from Steen/Generico to be honest.*


----------



## peachchaos (Nov 16, 2010)

Pretty telling that I have no memory of last year's Final Battle outside of the stuff with Steen.

Really hard to believe Steen and Generico could ever top their Ladder War in PWG. In fact, that's just a scary thought to think they'd even try.

People used to nag at TNA for running through angles too quickly, but I have the exact opposite complaint of ROH. The blow-off to Steen-Generico, the Wolves reunion, Elgin-Roddy...all should've happened way earlier. WGTT should have put over every team by now and moved on to greener pastures. Jerry Lynn's retirement should've been in 09-10 when they had the angle with Kenny King. Mike Bennett should totally have won the World title within his first year. Okay, maybe not the last one.

also lol @ prince nana still hanging around
embassy forever


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

ceeder said:


> Doesn't Lethal/Rhino just seem like a match thrown together with two guys who had nothing going on?


Yep.

It has appeal for me though. More than all of the tag team affairs + comedy match.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Hailsabin said:


> Yep.
> 
> It has appeal for me though. More than all of the tag team affairs + comedy match.


Briscoes thrown into the tag title match puts me off of it, although I have loved Jacob's work this year and C&C keep getting better. WBTT and BJ Express will suck, no doubt. I disagree with you on Wolves/Fish+KORy, though, provided it doesn't turn into a 20 minue kickfest. Potential is there, although some of the heat is gone with Eddie's recent schedule.

Strong/Elgin is likely my second favourite match on the card after Steenerico.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

Charlie Haas trolling the living hell out of NYC is always fun to watch, match quality aside.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

GOD DAMN! This card seriously looks incredible. I won't be ordering the iPPV cause I have to work, but this will definitely get a dvd purchase from me if it delivers.

- Lethal/Rhino is pretty random but I think it'll give Lethal a good win over a somewhat proven opponent. It should open the show imo.
- Don't care about the Embassy.
- Bennett/Lynn is totally fine with me. If Bennett & Storm can have a few good matches (haven't seem them yet) then there's no doubt in my mind Lynn can do the same.
- Wolves/Fish & O'Reilly could be the sleeper match of the night. There's a couple different ways it could go. Obviously the young heels can win, then we eventually get singles matches and another tag blowoff, OR, the Wolves could pick up a big win, enjoy teaming up again, and decide to continue to team up to take down SCUM as the Tag Champs. Yeah, that gets my vote. Freshen up that tag scene while still occasionally give them singles matches.
- Strong/Elgin has been building forever and it'll be pretty damn hard for the match to not deliver. I expect some sick looking back breakers and Strong to win in heel fashion. This will eventually go into a Steel Cage, FWH, or something along those lines in the future.
- I love the idea of Cole/Hardy. Hardy as a heel would be totally fine with me in ROH. I didn't mind his run in TNA a couple years back and this could be somewhat similar to his match with AJ Styles. Another sleeper match that could definitely deliver.
- NYC Street Fight could be fun and _should _be a bloodbath. Whitmer & Titus in the same match, some bladejobs have to go down, right?
- I don't know what to expect out of the Tag Title match. It's the question mark on the night. 
- Main Event will fucking rock our socks off. Anything less will be a disappointment. 

Needless to say, this HAS to be better than last year's shitbag they called "Final Battle." Period.


OH, I forgot to say, I think Generico needs to win. Mainly so we can get some fresh Title matches with Generico actually winning big matches. Obvious one is a match with Lethal down the line, plus I could also see a 3-way with both Lethal & Steen. Those two need to settle their differences anyway, so Generico could still have some great defenses against Eddie, Roddy, Davey(?), Rhino, dare I say Matt Hardy, before eventually losing the title to Elgin. BOOK IT!


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

I think if Generico wins, Lethal will challenge him right afterwards and win the title.


----------



## Pablo Escobar (Mar 22, 2007)

I think Roddy vs. Elgin could be the show stealer. I would be all over Generico vs. Steen, however they didn't really build it up at all. I think Elgin and Roddy will throw the sink at each other. 

Yes, i agree the Rhyno vs. Lethal seems totally thrown together, same as the 3 way, Lynn/Bennett and Hardy/Cole although i haven't paid too close of attention to the shows lately. 

I think this about of card as ROH could have put on at this point with the roster they have. I think it will be a good show. And i hope lethal stays AWAY from the main event.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

I could only imagine the heat Lethal would get if he comes out there and steals Generico's moment like that, especially if the match turns out to be great.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

ceeder said:


> Briscoes thrown into the tag title match puts me off of it, although I have loved Jacob's work this year and C&C keep getting better. WBTT and BJ Express will suck, no doubt. I disagree with you on Wolves/Fish+KORy, though, provided it doesn't turn into a 20 minue kickfest. Potential is there, although some of the heat is gone with Eddie's recent schedule.
> 
> Strong/Elgin is likely my second favourite match on the card after Steenerico.


That's the turn off in the tag titles match for me. Was pulling for SCUM vs Carolina Crew only. That would have worked. I would have enjoyed that. Said it plenty of times though, no surprise ROH felt the need to chuck in Briscoes. I'd much rather see Jay back in singles competition.

WGTT vs Whitmer/Titus. lol, yeah, trash.

Fair enough. I've stated numerous times my opinion on Davey Richards. I like Eddie when he's not against someone like Davey or O'Reilly. Never cared for Bobby Fish either.

Elgin could get a decent rub off of Roddy. Match should be hard hitting, although I fear immense blandness. Look at who is involved. Love Roddy, but I'm only being realistic here.

More and more I think about it i'm actually looking forward to Lynn/Bennett. Think I made mention it could go the route of his match vs Storm. Only better since I prefer Lynn over Storm. Age isn't even an issue either. That's the crazy part. Hoping it works out really well. Maybe it will finally convince me to be a Mike Bennett fan.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Matt_Yoda said:


> I could only imagine the heat Lethal would get if he comes out there and steals Generico's moment like that, especially if the match turns out to be great.


No way they do that because A)., his title shot's not like a money in the back and B)., I doubt ROH wants to screw up the face/heel dynamic any more by getting Lethal hated when they're still trying to push Steen as a heel. More likely is Lethal costing Steen the title, then getting and winning the title against Generico soon after (still pissing people off like how he won the TV Title) and then setting up Lethal vs. Steen at the WM show.

And Lynn/Bennett should be fine but I don't really care about it because it feels like a holding pattern match for Bennett. Of course if the rumors are true and he talked to WWE recently then I can see why.


----------



## DTB1986 (May 14, 2010)

I bought tickets but some of my buddies dropped out so I have 3 extra tickets floor seating 7th row if anyone's interested pm me. 20 bucks a piece


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Anyone notice that Mike Bennett does not have a match at final battle? Maybe Jerry Lynn could be facing Bennett. Great looking card so far I am looking forward to Elgin vs Strong the most actually.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

RDEvans said:


> Anyone notice that Mike Bennett does not have a match at final battle? Maybe Jerry Lynn could be facing Bennett. Great looking card so far I am looking forward to Elgin vs Strong the most actually.


Bennett is facing Lynn.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Maybe he skipped the first page of this thread and is watching the weekly show to get info only.


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

bennet has faced like 5 "legends" or alumni in the past 2 years. Get this poor guy a proper feud already. I don't care what anyone has to say but I'm way too excited for the Wolves reunion.


----------



## peachchaos (Nov 16, 2010)

::huff:: American Wolves!

I yell that out at random sometimes. Scares the hell outta my wife.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

peachchaos said:


> ::huff:: American Wolves!
> 
> I yell that out at random sometimes. Scares the hell outta my wife.


this joke will never ever stop being funny

I really hope you had a strike battle with your wife too


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Hahaha. I yelled the same thing the other day and my dad was like, what the fuck?


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

NO REMORSE! was better 

The thought of someone shouting that when in a real fight is fucking amazing.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Davey as second fiddle. Yep, much better.

But, it seriously was loads better. No Remorse was awesome for the time they were around. Revived Romero's career in ROH and let Roddy rise to a higher level within the company. I miss those days.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Hype video for Final Battle: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myQwGh7I7qQ&feature=youtu.be&a


----------



## duttanized (Oct 2, 2012)

Still annoyed with Lynn vs Bennett for his last match...


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I only know who Bennet is hecause of Maria, lol.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The first 30 seconds of that video makes me sad to see what ROH is today. It isn't the same as it once was.

That being said, the HYPE for this show was good. I can watch the culmination of the Generico vs Steen feud all day.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Here's an awesome promo I just found somewhere else: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=HgpIaLgYDiE#!

God I can't wait for this match


----------



## peachchaos (Nov 16, 2010)

That one's better, but sucks that they gave it the Bane treatment as Steen's voice is mixed way too loud.


----------



## Apollo0813 (Mar 4, 2011)

I wasn't able to host the show, but my team interviewed Adam Cole today. He had some interesting comments about Final Battle and his personal feud with Matt Hardy: http://www.blogtalkradio.com/wrestlingheadsradio/2012/12/11/adam-cole-show-2-with-wrestling-heads


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

duttanized said:


> Still annoyed with Lynn vs Bennett for his last match...


I know. Why waste Bennett with Lynn? 

The two things that vid did get me interested in is Steen/Generico and Mark Briscoe singing gospel.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'd rather see Lynn over Bennett. Yep.

Steen pulling Generico's mask out of the box = my favorite ROH moment this year. _(tied with Adam Cole winning TV Championship)_

This match needs to hurry up and happen so I can see it.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Eh, tbh I really don't care if either is on the show even though the match will be solid, just seems like a random thing to say farewell to a guy that hasn't really meant much to the company (in a good way) yet make it so meaningless as to there's no point in bothering.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Not gonna deny the random aspect of it. I guess it's only fitting in ROH since he was a former champion. And/or its roots were seemingly along the lines of ECW. _(maybe it was only me who made that assessment over the years)_ Plus, TNA wasn't gonna give him the time of day for that.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

you know it's a sad day when you look back fondly on the days of the Jerry Lynn title reign
okay, maybe not "fondly" but there is no denying that the shows were better in 2009, which is sad


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> I'd rather see Lynn over Bennett. Yep.
> 
> Steen pulling Generico's mask out of the box = my favorite ROH moment this year. _(tied with Adam Cole winning TV Championship)_
> 
> This match needs to hurry up and happen so I can see it.


My moment of the year was Cole/O'Reilly beating the teeth out of each other in NYC. That was classic.

I'm just hoping this Ladder War doesn't disappoint. Those two rarely do, though, so I can sleep well tonight.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

O'Reilly seems to be at his best when in the ring with Cole. Anything else...meh.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Promos:

Matt Hardy - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToviZW_vVKI

SCUM - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbrO6ZgZaMg

Jay Briscoe - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pQq290nKFM

This was probably the best promo from SCUM. Awesome.


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

Probably won't mean anything to most people but ROH has signed a deal with a video streaming company called Ooyala which will be implemented by Final Battle. I just got a little closer to possibly getting this show. Something would probably go wrong though and then I'd feel stupid.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

ADAM COLE RESPONDS TO MATT HARDY - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRa85Qa0Lag


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

ADAM COLE

He better win. Please, ROH.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*BREAKING News: New Deal For Online Video Hosting*

Ooyala is a leading provider of online video streaming technology and currently streams over 1 billion videos to 200 million unique viewers, in more than 30 countries per month. Ooyala boasts the fastest load times in the industry and promotes their multi-screen delivery as well as live streaming effectiveness. Through Ooyala’s continued success, they have also earned the business of other major companies such as ESPN, Pac-12 Enterprises, Miramax, Bloomberg, Rolling Stone, Dell, etc.

What can the ROH fan expect?

-Faster Load Times

-Adaptive Bitrate Streaming across all devices to ensure the smoothest, highest quality stream on PC’s, iPads, iPhones, android tablets, laptops, etc. No more buffering!

-Live DVR functionality for internet pay per views –Fans will be able to used DVR functions during live streamed events. This means if someone joins late, they can begin watching from the beginning, skip to a later time, or even jump to Live just like they would on their television..

*-Instant Availability of Replays –Once the live event is over, fans will be able to watch the replay immediately. No more waiting!*

When will this be implemented?

The live streaming portion will be ready in time for Final Battle 2012!! If you have to join us late, you can start watching from the beginning. If you can’t watch the live stream,the replay will be available as soon as the live stream ends.

Over the next month or so, all video on demand content and TV episodes will migrate over to Ooyala’s platform, improving the quality and availability of all video content.

In 2013, Ring of Honor plans to continue making strides to provide a better online video experience as well as to increase the availability of content to our fans.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

ROH needs this to help with the iPPV troubles. Will it be the answer to making them run smoothly? We'll see.

The DVR feature is great. Love that.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I pray to god for them there isn't another fuck up with the streaming.*


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

There BETTER not be a fuckup. I finally convinced two of my friends to give a live ROH show a shot after they watched 2012 SITS with me last weekend. They asked what channel it's on, I said it was the whole iPPV thing and I'll hook up the HDMI to my TV. They were already skeptical.

I'm trying to get more people interested in ROH but it's hard when something that should be easy like streaming is fucked up.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Anyways, the show is 24 hours away and I am super excited. That card looks better and better every time I look at it. Hell, BJ alone kind of has me interested in the NYC Street Fight match. Kudos to ROH for that.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

MORE PROMOS~!

Michael Elgin - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pU84NnOZzrM

BJ Express - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYUeBerh3B8

By the way more people needs to watch this awesome promo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbrO6ZgZaMg


----------



## Manu_Styles (Apr 13, 2011)

I honesty think that if everything goes right this will be one of those classic ROH shows that people talk about for a really long time.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Maybe. Final Battle can either be hit or miss the last few years. Remember 2009? Yikes.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> Maybe. Final Battle can either be hit or miss the last few years. Remember 2009? Yikes.


Even the last two years featured massive swings. 2010 was red hot, then last year I just couldn't get into Davey/Eddie no matter what. Everybody knew the result of Steen/Corino before it happened.

I'm hoping the trend continues and this year is a hot year.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I thought 2010's was decent. Felt like another one match show to me.

I'll hope the best for this show. I think it already can beat 2011. The card is stronger and my interest is MUCH more peaked.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

No way this show ends up being worse then last years Final Battle. That was one of the most disappointing nights I can remember in the 8 years that I have been an ROH fan.

Am I right in thinking that this will be on in the UK at 7pm on Sunday?


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Yes it'll be at 7pm your time.



Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> I thought 2010's was decent. Felt like another one match show to me.
> 
> I'll hope the best for this show. I think it already can beat 2011. The card is stronger and my interest is MUCH more peaked.


It's already better then last year's due to Briscoes/WGTT not feuding with each other. Maybe the worst semi-main in FB history, and that includes whatever the hell Teddy Hart and Jack Evans did in 09.

But just like the last three years it's come for the Steen match, pray everything else is good.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

KingCrash said:


> Yes it'll be at 7pm your time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both main events failed miserably. Don't even get me started on that random filler match between Evans & Hart in '09.

Yep. Although, I'll give a shout out to Generico too. He was involved in 3 of the 4 Steen matches after all.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Predictions...

ROH WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP LADDER WAR!!
Kevin Steen vs *El Generico*

Special Challenge Match
ROH World TV Champion *Adam Cole* vs Matt Hardy

3 Way ROH World Tag Team Championship Match
*S.C.U.M. (Jimmy Jacobs & Steve Corino)* vs Jay & Mark Briscoe vs Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander

Grudge Tag Team Match
*The American Wolves ("Die Hard" Eddie Edwards & Davey Richards)* vs. Kyle O'Reilly & Bobby Fish

Jerry Lynn returns to the Hammerstein Ballroom for His Final ROH Bout
Jerry Lynn vs *"The Prodigy" Mike Bennett* w/ Maria Kanellis & Brutal Bob

Grudge Match
*"Unbreakable" Michael Elgin* vs Roderick Strong

Special Challenge Match
*Jay Lethal* vs "The Man Beast" Rhino _(or Rhino by DQ and Lethal destroys him)_

NYC Street Fight
Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin vs *BJ Whitmer & Rhett Titus*

*Prince Nana* takes on "Barrister" RD Evans w/ QT Marshall


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

ROH WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP LADDER WAR!!
*Kevin Steen* vs El Generico

Special Challenge Match
ROH World TV Champion *Adam Cole *vs Matt Hardy

3 Way ROH World Tag Team Championship Match
*S.C.U.M*. (Jimmy Jacobs & Steve Corino) vs Jay & Mark Briscoe vs Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander

Grudge Tag Team Match
*The American Wolves *("Die Hard" Eddie Edwards & Davey Richards) vs. Kyle O'Reilly & Bobby Fish

Jerry Lynn returns to the Hammerstein Ballroom for His Final ROH Bout
Jerry Lynn vs "The Prodigy" *Mike Bennett *w/ Maria Kanellis & Brutal Bob

Grudge Match
"Unbreakable" Michael Elgin vs *Roderick Strong*

Special Challenge Match
*Jay Lethal* vs "The Man Beast" Rhino (or Rhino by DQ and Lethal destroys him)

NYC Street Fight
Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin vs *BJ Whitmer & Rhett Titus*

*Prince Nana* takes on "Barrister" RD Evans w/ QT Marshall


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

ROH WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP LADDER WAR!!
*Kevin Steen* vs El Generico

Special Challenge Match
ROH World TV Champion Adam Cole vs *Matt Hardy*

3 Way ROH World Tag Team Championship Match
*S.C.U.M. (Jimmy Jacobs & Steve Corino*) vs Jay & Mark Briscoe vs Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander

Grudge Tag Team Match
*The American Wolves ("Die Hard" Eddie Edwards & Davey Richards)* vs. Kyle O'Reilly & Bobby Fish

Jerry Lynn returns to the Hammerstein Ballroom for His Final ROH Bout
Jerry Lynn vs "The Prodigy" *Mike Bennett* w/ Maria Kanellis & Brutal Bob

Grudge Match
*"Unbreakable" Michael Elgin* vs Roderick Strong

Special Challenge Match
*Jay Lethal* vs "The Man Beast" Rhino (or Rhino by DQ and Lethal destroys him)

NYC Street Fight
*Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin* vs BJ Whitmer & Rhett Titus

Prince Nana takes on "Barrister" *RD Evans *w/ QT Marshall


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

And.. more promos:

Mike Bennett - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p945vARtrns&feature=youtu.be

Roderick Strong - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5TRCZEX0k4&feature=youtu.be (good promo)

Caprice Coleman and Cedric Alexander - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MEjo6xeZQg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Manu_Styles (Apr 13, 2011)

ROH WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP LADDER WAR!!
Kevin Steen vs *El Generico*

Special Challenge Match
ROH World TV Champion *Adam Cole* vs Matt Hardy

3 Way ROH World Tag Team Championship Match
S.C.U.M. (Jimmy Jacobs & Steve Corino) vs Jay & Mark Briscoe vs *Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander*

Grudge Tag Team Match
*The American Wolves* ("Die Hard" Eddie Edwards & Davey Richards) vs. Kyle O'Reilly & Bobby Fish

Jerry Lynn returns to the Hammerstein Ballroom for His Final ROH Bout
Jerry Lynn vs *"The Prodigy" Mike Bennett* w/ Maria Kanellis & Brutal Bob

Grudge Match
"Unbreakable" Michael Elgin vs *Roderick Strong*

Special Challenge Match
*Jay Lethal* vs "The Man Beast" Rhino (or Rhino by DQ and Lethal destroys him)

NYC Street Fight
Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin vs *BJ Whitmer & Rhett Titus*

*Prince Nana* takes on "Barrister" RD Evans w/ QT Marshall (Ciampa comeback and helps Nana)


----------



## waveofthefuture (Dec 21, 2005)

Is this bobby fish roh debute?I know he was there before under a different name. But since cutting his hair and going to japan is it. I like fish but that match will as much personality as a dead turtle


----------



## THECHAMPION (Dec 24, 2009)

Steen
Hardy (ugh)
Briscoes (ugh)
Wolves
Bennett
Elgin
Lethal
WGTT
Evans


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

waveofthefuture said:


> Is this bobby fish roh debute?I know he was there before under a different name. But since cutting his hair and going to japan is it. I like fish but that match will as much personality as a dead turtle


No. His debut under "Bobby Fish" was vs Claudio Castagnoli @ _Reborn Again_ - _5/11/07_


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

That Strong Promo was pretty good. "You ain't gonna kill shit " LOL. C and C also cut good promos. Very Well built show leading into FB.


----------



## joebro2000 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey guys, if I order the IPPV today, do I only get the live feed, or can i watch it later on tonight or tomorrow morning. It will be the first time Im interested in ordering an IPPV but i wont be able to watch it live.

Thanks!!!


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

joebro2000 said:


> Hey guys, if I order the IPPV today, do I only get the live feed, or can i watch it later on tonight or tomorrow morning. It will be the first time Im interested in ordering an IPPV but i wont be able to watch it live.
> 
> Thanks!!!


Yeah, look at this article: http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/ri...tform-video-hosting-live-and-demand-streaming


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

ROH World Title - Ladder War
*Kevin Steen* vs El Generico - Think Lethal will attack Steen afterwards and stand tall.

Special Challenge Match
*Adam Cole *vs Matt Hardy - Don't think Hardy's coming back so he's there just to put Cole over.

3 Way ROH World Tag Team Championship Match
S.C.U.M. (Jimmy Jacobs & Steve Corino) vs Jay & Mark Briscoe vs *Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander* - Seems like the show will need a big shock and this would be the place to do it, might as well see if C&C can go at the top.

Grudge Tag Team Match
Eddie Edwards & Davey Richards vs. *Kyle O'Reilly & Bobby Fish* - Eddie won't be there at the start, will show up for a hot tag only to get caught by a cheap pin.

Jerry Lynn returns to the Hammerstein Ballroom for His Final ROH Bout
Jerry Lynn vs *Mike Bennett * - Same as with Hardy

Grudge Match
Michael Elgin vs *Roderick Strong* - Truth will side with Roddy at the end and cost Elgin the match.

Special Challenge Match
*Jay Lethal* vs "The Man Beast" Rhino - Lethal doesn't lose. Ever.

NYC Street Fight
Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin vs *BJ Whitmer & Rhett Titus* - Does anyone care? No.

Prince Nana takes on *RD Evans* w/ QT Marshall - Marshall interferes to help RD win.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Everybody ready?

38 minutes until start.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

bought it. this is ROH's final chance before the promotion is dead to me. if it wasn't for Steen/Generico i'd have definitely passed on the show. undercard is decent enough though. looking forward to Roddy/Elgin, Hardy/Cole, the tag title match and Bennett/Lynn.

also like Fish and Eddie so the tag match could be ok. Kyle and Davey can fuck off though. their little promo building the match was so homoerotic. they both need to just get married and move to Japan so i never have to see them or hear their annoying voices again.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Dat's my Scrilla.

Hopefully we're not disappointed.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Here we go! won't be here to talk live cause I want to pay attention to the action but I hope we will have an epic night of wrestling and mostly working iPPV


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

don't want to jinx it but so far the stream quality is great


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Looks like sold-out arena for me


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Fuck Strong-Elgin is the opener.. the fuck


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Lethal has sucked the life out of the building. what a surprise.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Corino on commentary was the only thing keeping me going.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Now it's time for what everyone thought would be the opening match.

Evans vs Nana?


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Now it's time for what everyone thought would be the opening match.
> 
> Evans vs Nana?


From what I've seen (I had little problem and I'll the match again during intermission) - great, similar to Generico vs Steen at DBD.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

That match was more fun than I suspected it would be.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

WGTT vs BJ Express is really fun so far


----------



## The Streak (Apr 5, 2009)

LAG. LAG EVERYWHERE.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

FUCK WHITMER JUST DIED


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

insane spot by whitmer there. hope he's ok.


decent match for WGTT standards.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

This is the kindest shoot promo I have ever seen.

It's weird.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Great angle with Lethal, shame the crowd didn't cared but you can't blame this cuz it felt too long with Lynn send-off.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Someone explain the shoot promo please?


----------



## The Streak (Apr 5, 2009)

Anyone else's stream lagging to fuck?


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow, those promos SUCKED.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

The Streak said:


> Anyone else's stream lagging to fuck?


Had some problem but now it's great


----------



## The Streak (Apr 5, 2009)

My 5th ROH iPPV and the first time I've ever had this problem. Tried all browsers, all devices everything. How should I go about getting my money back? Anyone emailed them before?


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow.

Fuck you Hardy chants showed up real quick.


----------



## flag sabbath (Jun 28, 2011)

Is it fair to say Mike Bennett has spent an entire year moving sideways?


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yup.

I wonder if Matt Hardy will get the Dragon Soldier B chants. (aka Don't Come Back)


EDIT: Thankfully ROH has him as a heel. But uh, not cool with the ending.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

Ok.

Seriously? Buzzkill.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

8 TIME fuck the Briscoe haters. hope C & C get a run next year though.


time for the MAIN EVENT :mark:


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

What happened?? Didnt care enough to buy the ppv.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

The post-match promo from Jay sounds like an awesome storyline for 2013 that could help the dead tag team divison.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Phenomenal


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

HOLY SHIT at that last package piledriver.


----------



## dk4life (Oct 3, 2008)

holy fucking shit! that was just crazy!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

best ROH show i've seen in years btw.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Michael Elgin vs Roderick Strong - ***1/4-***1/2
Rhino vs Jay Lethal - **
RD Evans vs Prince Nana - **1/2
WGTT vs BJ Express - ***1/4-***1/2
Mike Bennett vs Jerry Lynn - **3/4
American Wolves vs O'Reilly and Fish - ***3/4
Matt Hardy vs Adam Cole - **1/2
Briscoes vs SCUM vs C&C - **1/4 (needs to watch this again)
Generico vs Steen - ****1/2

I'll def rewatch the show tomorrow, I felt like it was a very good show but didn't hit the full potniel. Questionable booking here and there (why so many angles? why the 3-way was so short? why WGTT won again??) but had great booking too as Briscoes open challenge to any tag team in the world and more. The crowd was awful and thanks god it wasn't FB 2011 and they didn't completly ruined everything.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

100% satisfied with my purchase today. Stream quality was fantastic. Steenerico just continue to blow me away with each and every match. Really liked Roddy/Elgin as well.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

there indeed was some questionable booking on the show, but overall it was great. nothing bad at all. all the tag matches were good. Elgin/Roddy and Steen/Generico were great.


----------



## flag sabbath (Jun 28, 2011)

Very much looking forward to seeing Ladder War 4, but booking wise where the hell does ROH go from here other than pushing a bunch of guys who've been done to death already? For a company with a rich history of creating & nurturing future big league stars, this was a really conservative / cowardly show.


----------



## duttanized (Oct 2, 2012)

Briscoes Won? Hell yeah, #DemBoys are ROH.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

kinda wish they would've taken a chance on Generico. i've heard rumors WWE is interested though so maybe they didn't want to do it. plus they've been building the Steen/Lethal rematch.

hoping the Briscoes challenging talent "all over the world" goes somewhere. also looks like a rematch between Hardy and Cole is in the works which is fine as i enjoyed the match for what it was.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

"all over the world"...<enter the wolves> "you don't have to look far etc...". that is exactly where that statement is going.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*what in the actual fuck?*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Read results. Briscoes winning is pathetic. Not surprised. Everything else was pretty expected. I do think the only results I was wrong on was Briscoes & Strong winning. I want to see it. Sounds like it has potential and not like anything was necessarily bad.

Except for that final spot in the Street Fight. Fuckin christ Haas. As if Whitmer needed to be killed worse than any of the nasty spots Jacobs did to him over the years.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Best Haas part was when he just randomly went:

"FUCK YOU" (to Whitmer)
"FUCK YOU" (to the ref)
"SUCK MY DICK" (to the crowd)

lol, he just tripped out for a few seconds.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Spoiler: steenerico
























lol


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^^that's AWESOME.

Edwards gif loaded up for me this time. I marked. Bashing in O'Reilly's head = :mark:


----------



## Mark. (Nov 25, 2006)

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> Except for that final spot in the Street Fight. Fuckin christ Haas. As if Whitmer needed to be killed worse than any of the nasty spots Jacobs did to him over the years.


It's BJ's decision how he jumps off the top rope.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Lord Santa Claus IV. said:


> *what in the actual fuck?*


:lmao

This might be the first ROH show in ages I watch properly.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

*ROH Final Battle 2012 Review:
Overall a very solid outing from ROH, this show accomplished everything it set out to. Extra points for Hardy going over, Wolves/KO&Fish and Briscoes winning the straps. Consistent card up and down with a good ME, can't go wrong here.*

Roderick Strong vs. Michael Elgin ***1/2
Jay Lethal vs. Rhino **1/2
RD Evans vs. Prince Nana **1/4
Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs. Rhett Titus & BJ Whitmer ***1/4
Mike Bennett vs. Jerry Lynn **1/4
Kyle O'Reilly & Bobby Fish vs. The American Wolves ***1/2
Matt Hardy vs. Adam Cole ***1/4
Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander vs. The Briscoes vs. S.C.U.M. **
El Generico vs. Kevin Steen ****1/4


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't think I've watched an ROH show since WM weekend. I'd probably give this a go, but it just seems full of gimmickry; garbage matches, comedy matches and screwy finishes in the matches that looked purer on paper. 

Regardless of the execution, I don't really get what the direction is anymore.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Roderick Strong vs. Michael Elgin
I loved this start to the show, right into a story of 2 guys with an issue. Having not watched any ROH for months, I really enjoyed the ending with them scrambling for the book and then both turning Truth Martini down.

Jay Lethal vs. Rhino
Again, having not seen any ROH for months, I really enjoyed seeing Jay Lethal's character progression in the highlight packages and then put into action last night. He seems to be a lot better placed for a main event run now, whether that be as champion or as a supporting member.

RD Evans vs. Prince Nana
Is RD Evans the marching band guy from Chikara? This match was kinda fun but a drag. I couldn't wait for it to be over and enjoyed seeing the return of Tomoasso Ciampa...not that I knew he'd ever gone anywhere!

Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs. Rhett Titus & BJ Whitmer
This match screamed out ECW to me, maybe partly because of the violence involved in the match but mainly to do with the fun atmosphere the match brought. With Titus bringing in the giant stocking and the candy canes. Then with the introduction to the tree too the match, it had a real fun feel with the backdrop of violence. I really enjoyed the bait and switch from WGTT where the fans chanted for the tree to be used, they picked it up and then just tossed it to the outside, nice bit of a easy heat. Also, DATBUMP Whitmer going head first through the table  Kevin Kelly's reaction made it even better, showing his genuine concern for him as he lay prone in the ring afterwards.

Mike Bennett vs. Jerry Lynn
Lynn's last (ROH) stand was decent. I did NOT realise he's 49 years old, he still doesn't look a day over 40 to be honest. It's interesting how they're continually feeding these old timers/indy legends to Mike Bennett in attempt to get him more over + it seems to be working. The fans still chanting about CM Punk during his matches is a little tiresome though #SameOldShit

Kyle O'Reilly & Bobby Fish vs. The American Wolves
I used to think Davey Richards was one of the best workers in the world and along with popular opinion, my opinion has changed over the last couple of years and I've followed like a sheep, to the point where I can't really enjoy his matches any more. It was nice seeing him and Edwards back together and also really good seeing O'Reilly and Fish heeling it up by giving Mondo a beating (which I kinda marked for, Mondo was sooo cringeworthy in his promo that I both wondered why it'd even been given show time + wanted it to end as quickly as it started)

Matt Hardy vs. Adam Cole
How out of place did Matt Hardy look here? It's so obvious to all that if it wasn't for his name in the industry then he wouldn't have had this place in the show. A part of me thinks that Ricky Steamboat would have looked more at home in the ROH ring than him last night as his tubby frame attempted to keep up with the younger, fitter Cole. That being said I enjoyed the match and really dug the ending, although I thought they should have made more of the honour aspect during the show and match, just so that when he broke it, it would be a dastardly heel move. Where as in reality it seemed to get less of a reaction that I thought it deserved.

Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander vs. The Briscoes vs. S.C.U.M.
Standard, 3 team tag match here. I enjoyed it throughout but it never really got me too excited about what I was seeing. Crazy how the Briscoes have had the ROH tag-titles 8 times now. It kind of has the feeling that whenever they're stuck, they just go back to them to try and make the division seem better than it actually is.

El Generico vs. Kevin Steen
You know what to expect from a "Ladder War" don't you. This one delivered just that, nothing more, nothing less. I was quite shocked that Steen actually won. It seemed fully set that this would be Generico's time and would have been the feel good moment to end the show and kind of give all us fans something to look forward to, wondering where they'd go from here. I guess they think they can get more out of the Steen cow before putting him to pasture.*


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

just1988 said:


> El Generico vs. Kevin Steen
> You know what to expect from a "Ladder War" don't you. This one delivered just that, nothing more, nothing less. I was quite shocked that Steen actually won. It seemed fully set that this would be Generico's time and would have been the feel good moment to end the show and kind of give all us fans something to look forward to, *wondering where they'd go from here*. I guess they think they can get more out of the Steen cow before putting him to pasture.


Steen/Lethal, no doubt.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Elgin and Cole lost and WGTT, Briscoes and Matt Hardy all went over? Deary me. I'll watch Steen/Generico at some point because it's them 2. Keeping my expectations for it down though after seeing how long it went. Expecting very little in between the spots with lots of down time and time spent setting spots up.*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm gonna give it a chance. Managed to capture my interest more than anything else from ROH this year. Regardless of some off aspects of the booking here.

Fingers crossed I like all of it.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

First ROH show I have watched since BITW 2012. It was a decent overall show actually, though Hardy winning left a real sour taste in my mouth. I imagine we will see a rematch, possibly during Wrestlemania weekend.

Elgin/Strong *** (Good opener. Imagine this will be the first in a long line of matches between the two)
Rhino/Lethal **
Nana/Evans 1/2*
NYC Street Fight **1/2
Bennett/Lynn * (Didn't care though...I did care about Maria's ass though)
Wolves/Fish & O'Reilly ***1/2 (Pretty damn fun tag match. I really like O'Reilly and Fish as a team, wouldn't mind them winning the tag titles at some point. Also good to see the Wolves back)
Hardy/Cole **1/4
SCUM/Briscoes/C&C *1/2 (Meh. Didn't care for this)
Steen/Generico ***3/4-**** (I wasn't BLOWN away by this if I'm being honest. Had some great moments for sure, crazy ending but I just didn't feel the hate compared to their match 2 years ago)


----------



## MonsterK (Apr 6, 2012)

Why couldn't Generico win?  Why doesn't this company like happy endings...

I would have probably changed pretty much all the results, but a fun show nonetheless.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

MonsterK said:


> Why couldn't Generico win?  Why doesn't this company like happy endings...
> 
> I would have probably changed pretty much all the results, but a fun show nonetheless.


December is usually a heel month. 

TLC was even more on the heel winning side... Ziggler/Show/Shield all winning the big 3 matches.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Generico's loss wasn't too surprising. But, it was weird to have him return only to be stopped by Steen. The triumphant return didn't come through like it seemed as if it would've.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

I guess it's because he's not going to be around for long as far as I know.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That's my guess too. Wasn't sure if this main event at Final Battle meant he was back for good. It appears not. Steen took him out and he'll depart from the company.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*That was kinda clear when they didn't even use for him for the TV tapings prior to the PPV. It was always a short term program with them building Steen/Lethal over it.*


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

They couldn't use him cause he signed to appear at one of DGUSA iPPVs before


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

I figured Steen would win because Generico already won the 2010 FB match so you gotta have a little difference here and not make the feud so much more lopsided. Generico lost their first match at DBD 8 and at SDITS, but beat him in tag matches, at Hate: Chapter 2 (iirc), and in PWG at BOLA '11 and the ladder match while Steen won the tag match with Tozawa against Generico and Ricochet. Can't just totally bury Steen all the time with Generico.


----------



## peachchaos (Nov 16, 2010)

this is up at XWT

woot!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

apparently Shelton might be leaving so that makes WGTT going over even more questionable to me.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> apparently Shelton might be leaving so that makes WGTT going over even more questionable to me.


I think it was planned and Haas pinned as quick as he could because of Whitmer. It looked like live.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

yeah that's a good point


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I reviewed Final Battle here with pics/gifs/quotes:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/12/roh-final-battle-2012-ippv-review.html

I liked the Main and Hardy vs Cole but not much else. There were just alot of people on the card that I don't care for and it hurt the show for me. I also hated the 3-way getting shortchanged.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Archie/Evans outfit is the best. Just like him.


----------



## blink_41sum_182 (Apr 9, 2011)

1. Michael Elgin vs. Roderick Strong - ***
2. Jay Lethal vs. Rhino - ** 1/2
3. RD Evans vs. Prince Nana - *
4. Rhett Titus and BJ Whitmer vs. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team - * (finish looked ridiculously dangerous)
5. Jerry Lynn vs. Mike Bennett - **
6. American Wolves vs. Bobby Fish and Kyle O'Reilly - *** 1/4
7. Matt Hardy vs. Adam Cole - **
8. Caprice Coleman/Cedric Alexander vs. Briscoes vs. SCUM - ** 1/2
9. Kevin Steen vs. El Generico - **** 1/4

Overall: 6/10

Another great match between Steen and Generico and the final package piledriver on the ladder was awesome but even then, I feel like they recycled a lot of stuff from the Steen Wolf match. Still great. Everything besides the main event either sucked or was average. The Wolves/O'Reilly and Fish tag was worth a watch too. Otherwise, disappointing PPV.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Do you know what should be banned from professional wrestling? Slowly climbing a ladder like you're a retard. It was so much of that in the Generico/Steen match. All the great bumps for nothing when those retard climbs killed the psychology. 

Somehow WWE were able to avoid that shit at their TLC.

Caprice Coleman/Cedric Alexander vs. Briscoes vs. SCUM - 4 stars. Great high pace, action packed. This is what tag team wrestling should be like.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

cablegeddon said:


> Do you know what should be banned from professional wrestling? Slowly climbing a ladder like you're a retard. It was so much of that in the Generico/Steen match. All the great bumps for nothing when those retard climbs killed the psychology.
> 
> Somehow WWE were able to avoid that shit at their TLC.
> 
> Caprice Coleman/Cedric Alexander vs. Briscoes vs. SCUM - 4 stars. Great high pace, action packed. This is what tag team wrestling should be like.


After they killed each other what do you exepct?


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

EmbassyForever said:


> After they killed each other what do you exepct?


You can act like you're hurt or injured but don't look like a effing retard when you climb that ladder.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

You kind of have to shut your brain off during a ladder match. It's a rather ridiculous match if you think about it, but it's usually entertaining.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

For all the flaws it had, Generico vs Steen was done better than the tag team match was.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> For all the flaws it had, Generico vs Steen was done better than the tag team match was.


I guess the two of us have nothing in common when it comes to watching wrestling. I loved the high paced, action packed tag team match while Steen and Generico 100% killed any psychology in their ladder match with all the "retard climbs". 



rzombie1988 said:


> You kind of have to shut your brain off during a ladder match. It's a rather ridiculous match if you think about it, but it's usually entertaining.


You have to admit some wrestler can get away with it. I saw nothing of that "retard stuff" on WWE's TLC this month. Generico and Steen obviously don't know how to work the perfect ladder match so far.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

I can't believe how bad Lethal's match was. Cole vs Hardy was cool, the best match from FB, IMO


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Lethal pretty much sucks so it's to be expected.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

cablegeddon said:


> I guess the two of us have nothing in common when it comes to watching wrestling. I loved the high paced, action packed tag team match while Steen and Generico 100% killed any psychology in their ladder match with all the "retard climbs".
> 
> 
> 
> You have to admit some wrestler can get away with it. I saw nothing of that "retard stuff" on WWE's TLC this month. Generico and Steen obviously don't know how to work the perfect ladder match so far.


I like action packed matches when done right. I didn't think the 3 way tag was anything special whatsoever. Isn't uncommon for Briscoes matches to go all no-psychology like that one did.

You've never see Generico vs Steen from PWG last year then. That's the ladder match where they accomplished plenty. Some claim it's perfect. It's damn close for me.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Holy shit cablegeddon shows up and in three or four posts knocks nevereveragainu right off the top of the "shittiest posters in OW" list.

Have you ever climbed a ladder in your life? Seriously, have you? You do not sprint up a ladder unless you want it to tip over. Holy fuck. This is the dumbest thing I've probably ever seen in this board. And that is saying quite a bit. I seriously cannot believe this shit. Like, yeah, sometimes wrestlers climb ladders inexplicably slowly, fine, when it's blatant I don't like it either. But you try setting up a ladder inside a wrestling ring and then climbing it as fast as you seem to want people to climb it. And then do that with fucked up knees. Jesus. Fuck off.

regarding the show as a whole: highly recommended if you suffer from insomnia. Watched the opener, thought it was okay but Elgin still isn't very well-rounded, the Truth stuff was lame and I'd be ready for him to fuck off if I still watched ROH regularly. Then the Lethal match came on and I fell asleep. I kept waking up and rewinding it, trying to sit through it but eventually I just decided it wasn't worth it and just slept and woke up at some point during Evans/Nana. Which was meh. Didn't really care.

Then there was a WGTT match and you know how I felt about that. Not that I want to be like "I told you so" but come on, I fucking told you all so 20 months ago when they won the tag titles after not having a single good match with anyone, and now it appears they might be done, two years too late.

Then I got angry at myself for watching a WGTT match so I gave up on it for a few days and then decided I should at least watch the ladder match. So I tried to find it and ended up watching the last couple minutes of the tag match, which was lame. Briscoes being champs again is an embarrassment. Seriously. Whoever is booking this shit should be ashamed. I just red repped a bunch of people who said positive things about the Briscoes and that made me feel a little better. I'm kind of a child, you don't need to tell me.

As for the ladder match, it was fun. Reminded me of the first one, with a less hot crowd and two less guys, which meant that the setup times for the spots were increased. Whatever, that's to be expected for a singles match. They got the hate across to some extent. Nowhere near their Steen Wolf match, but a fun time with a pretty cool finish.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Might watch the ladder match at some point. Dunno.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It's not "bad" per-say. It simply wasn't anything special outside of the finish. I do think fun is the best way to put it.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Tried downloading it but it's being awful. I figured it couldn't really be 'bad' because of the guys in it. I'd probably watch anything with those two in tbh.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It's weak when compared to the majority of their work. That's what happens when 9.5/10 their matches are stellar. Ladder War was honestly the only underwhelming match I've seen the two ever have. Pretty good for a 10 year span.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Their DBD 8 match was so bad I like to pretend it didn't happen.
Well, not bad as a match, but as part of the storyline it was abysmal.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

As a match it was great iirc. But yeah, the fact they had it after the street fight and a bunch of other stuff was a ridiculously bad decision.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

yeah they had a street fight in Chicago in April with Corino and Cabana where they tried to kill each other and it was brutal and great and everything, and then a month and a half later they book Steen vs. Generico in a wrestling match where they come out do wrestling moves on each other to try and win a wrestling match. What.

Also their Collinsville match wasn't that great either. Shrug. The rest of the times they've been in the ring together have been great, Steen Wolf is the early runaway MOTD, and really we're just splitting hairs because we all know Steen vs. Generico is great almost all the time. Still hate the fact that that DBD match happened the way it did though.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I'm honestly not a massive fan of any of the Steen/Generico matches from ROH. Final Battle 2010 and Last Man Standing were strong matches but I'm not a massive fan of either. Their other singles match in 2010 were meh and this one was ok. The tags from 2010 ruled though and I remember enjoying Steen/Cabana more than Steen/Generico from Final Battle. The 2 PWG matches from last year are honestly two of my favourite Indy matches ever though. *


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Only thing that's bothered me about the ROH matches were the awful crowd. Which was there for every match. Not much kept me going with ROH in 2010, but Generico vs Steen was one of only about...two things. I'll always be interested.

Oh, wait. Last Man Standing crowd was great. Random as hell that a 2012 show has a crowd that goes nuts for the match. Where were they at Final Battle?


----------



## Mark. (Nov 25, 2006)

A hype video I made for Steen/Generico which wasn't finished by the time the show aired. I think now the ending suits the match better, knowing the result.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

I really liked this PPV.

I'm just really not interested in Jay Lethal. I like him, I respect him as a wrestler and his characters cool but I just don't really look upon him as the main guy.

I feel that if he defeats Steen then it's a wrong step. I feel that they could have held off on Generico's return until after Lethal's story. 

Then again, I know people are really into Jay Lethal and when you look at his career, for such a young guy it feels like he's been around forever.


----------



## manga4life (Jan 16, 2013)

Man, that opening bout between Elgin and Strong was epic! Seriously, this match is one of many reasons why ROH is putting on some of the best matches in the world today and I can say that this match made me love both competitors even more than I already did going into this bout. The Lethal/Rhino match was pretty entertaining too, honestly I thought Rhino was going to win but I was surprised and happy to see Lethal continue his successful ways and pick up the win. I really enjoyed the Benjamin/Haas vs Whitmer/Titus street fight too, the ending where Whitmer was put through the table was absolutely sickening.

I like this kind of venue for ROH, it's pretty big and the crowd was really lively which gave the important bouts a "big match" feel to them which always helps when enjoying a match. Moving along, the Cole/Hardy match was a little better than a waste of time and I really don't think Matt Hardy belongs in ROH whatsoever. This guy is a bum, seriously, he's not good at all and is nothing more than a husk of what he was back in 1999-2001 when he and his brother were a team, and even then Jeff carried the group. Cole basically carried the match and should've won....

The main event was great, the match had a "big match" feel to it and you could almost feel the hatred between the two competitors. This was a very brutal contest with the ladders in place and a very hard hitting one as well, another reason ROH is simply amazing. Awesome match with an awesome ending having Steen coming out the victor which in turn adds to his legacy as the ROH World's Champion.


----------

